# [RISOLTO] Niente audio con cavo HDMI e scheda nVidia

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho una scheda nVidia GeForce 9400 GT, ed ho un cavo HDMI che la collega al mio monitor.

Il problema è che "non sento l'audio" dalle casse del mio monitor/tv LG M228WD.

In teoria dovrei sentirlo, ma in pratica non è così.

Qualcuno mi sa dire quale potrebbe essere il problema?

Facendo lspci, non c'è alcun audio device associato alla scheda nVidia, e questo mi fa pensare

che non supporti l'audio, però la cosa mi sembra strana visto che, a detta di un amico che ne sa più di me, hdmi deve supportare l'audio.

Dove potrebbe essere l'inghippo?

EDIT: leggendo questo thread, apprendo che c'è qualche cavetto da collegare internamente, però non mi spiego come mai comunque non venga rilevato (ad esempio) nulla del genere facendo lspci:

```
01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
```

E questo a prescindere se sia collegato un cavetto internamente o no.

----------

## Onip

Io ho lo stesso problema sul portatile dove non penso ci siano cavetti "strani" da collegare. Se mi ricapita in mano un cavo hdmi provo da windows

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao! Grazie per l'interessamento. Attendo notizie!  :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

Un cavo hdmi trasporta anche l'audio oltre che al video.

Infatti come intuito dovrebbe apparire un nuovo device audio nvidia al quale dirottare l'audio che vuoi trasmettere tramite hdmi.

Vedendo qual'è la filosofia nvidia verrebbe da pensare che il modulo per l'audio venga installato con i driver proprietari, in realtà quello che serve probabilmente è questo: *Quote:*   

>   │ Symbol: SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI
> 
>   │ Prompt: Build NVIDIA HDMI HD-audio codec support
> 
>   │   Defined at sound/pci/hda/Kconfig:134
> ...

 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per il chiarimento!

Comunque nel mio kernel è già compilata quell'opzione del modulo!

Forse allora bisogna passare qualche parametro al modulo snd_hda_intel in fase di caricamento?

In realtà anche facendo 

```
modprobe snd-hda-codec-nvhdmi
```

non risolvo molto, e facendo lspci non vedo nulla di nuovo quanto a schede audio.

----------

## Zizo

Ma la scheda video ha un connettore hdmi o usi un adattatore dvi/hdmi?

Nel secondo caso viene comunque inviato anche il segnale audio, ma bisogna collegare l'uscita s/pdif della scheda audio a quella video dato che non vi è alcun device dedicato all'audio hdmi.

----------

## fbcyborg

La mia scheda video ha:

 1 connettore DVI

 1 connettore HDMI

 1 connettore VGA

Fino a una settimana fa usavo un cavo DVI (lato scheda) -> HDMI (lato monitor), ma da quando sono passato ad un cavo HDMI->HDMI mi sono posto questo problema dell'audio.

Quindi per rispondere alla tua domanda: sì, ho un connettore HDMI.

----------

## Zizo

A questo punto tutti gli indizi portano alla conclusione che l'audio viene trasmesso dalla scheda madre/audio a quella video tramite il connettore audio digitale s/pdif, in quanto il connettore hdmi della tua scheda è molto probabilmente collegato direttamente a quello dvi, in una sorta di adattatore interno (molto comune).

Controlla quindi che il cavetto s/pdif sia collegato: è un doppino che nella forma più grezza è simile ai fili che dalla parte frontale del case vanno alla scheda madre.

Google per le immagini su "spdif nvidia"   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ed infatti, ecco che riandando a spulciare nella scatola della mia scheda nVidia, è saltato fuori quel fantomatico cavetto.

Collegandolo ad una delle due prese bianche della scheda video da un lato, e alla piastra madre dall'altro, ecco che sputa fuori l'audio dalle casse del monitor.

L'unica cosa è che se voglio regolare il volume con alsamixer per quanto riguarda S/PDIF o S/PDIF D, non mi fa alzare nulla, e devo dire, che la qualità dell'audio non è proprio delle migliori (poco male).

GRAZIE!!!!

----------

## Zizo

Bene.

Ricapitolando: se la scheda video non ha il device per l'audio serve il cavetto s/pdif dalla scheda madre/audio a quella video. Probabilmente non serve nemmeno SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI. Confermi?   :Wink: 

EDIT: Per curiosità cosa riporta un "cat /proc/asound/cards; cat /proc/asound/pcm"?Last edited by Zizo on Fri Oct 22, 2010 4:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ho capito perché non posso controllarlo in alsamixer. 

Confermo che non serve quel modulo. Alla fine questo è solo un ponticello fra la scheda madre e la scheda video, mentre, se ho capito bene, ci sono schede video che hanno proprio una scheda audio integrata.

----------

## Zizo

Si esatto, per esempio sul mio htpc ho una Nvidia GT240 con il relativo device e senza il cavetto.

Mi sembra comunque strano che non sia controllabile.. Ho editato il post precedente per chiederti maggiori informazioni.

----------

## fbcyborg

```
# cat /proc/asound/pcm

00-00: ALC1200 Analog : ALC1200 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

00-01: ALC1200 Digital : ALC1200 Digital : playback 1 : capture 1

00-02: ALC1200 Analog : ALC1200 Analog : capture 1
```

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22
```

In effetti sembra strano anche a me questo fatto che non sia controllabile. Comunque al limite abbasso il volume del monitor!

Comunque si sente male perché fanno schifo le casse del monitor. Comunque provando con una TV più seria si sente bene.

----------

## X-Act!

Se può essere utile a qualcuno, io ho una scheda NVIDIA GT220 che ha il suo device audio integrato:

```
# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a20 (rev a2)

01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be2 (rev a1)

```

Non c'è nessun cavetto tra la scheda video e la scheda madre, l'audio funziona regolarmente sul televisore collegato via cavo hdmi e non è regolabile via alsa: sul mixer l'unica possibilità che c'è è il mute/unmute.

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti. Anche un mio amico ha la scheda audio integrata a quella video. Io sono stato "meno fortunato" e mi sono dovuto attaccare al cavo!!!  :Razz: 

----------

